# Implementacion de footswitch...



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola! Que tal?

Como estoy por construirme un amp para mi guitarra con un pre de dos canales (limpio-dist), me parecio importante poder implementar un footswitch para seleccionar los mismos.

Lo que se me ocurrio fue esto, me parece que es una idea no muy complicada y economica.. (la verdad no tengo idea de como suelen ser los circuitos para implementar footswitchs).

Basicamente, con el switch del pedal seleccionamos alimentar los optoacopladores que permiten la circulacion del audio por el canal 1, o los del canal 2.
Aclaro que esto es para preamps y distorsiones con "true bypass" (puse todos esos optoacops para mantener el true bypass de alguna forma)

Para completar algo que no aparece en el esquema, se utiliza un jack de los que tienen conmutador (esos que cuando enchufas el plug, abren el circuito que conectaba la patita del conmutador con la punta del plug). Entonces, la alimentacion V+ de los optoacopladores que estan en serie a los canales, esta conectada _tambien_ a la patita del conmutador (así se logra que los botones del panel se desactiven al conectar el cable del footswitch).


Que les parece? Hay algun metodo mejor? Lo simule con multisim y funciono..

Cualquier aporte es bienvenido! Ojala le sirva a alguien!

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 4, 2009)

El audio no circula facilmente por los optos, tienes muchas posibilidades que no funcione.

Mira los siguientes datasheet
cd4066
cd4051
cd4052
cd4053

Son interruptores electronicos muy baratos, simplemente dandoles una tension de 3-16V cierran los contactos.

Ademas si unes varios de ellos puedes hacer que queden enclavados.

Los condensadores son para que tarden un tiempo en responder, los he puesto a ojimetro. De esta forma no se notaran los rebotes mecanicos de los pulsadores. Calcula la resistencia para que tarde un 1segundo o mas para un funcionamiento correcto.
t=RC


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias! Voy a tratar de armar un esquema a ver como queda, simularlo, y lo posteo a ver si opinan si esta bien...

De nuevo gracias! No sabia que existian esos integrados jeje..

Hasta luego!


----------



## marvel (Feb 12, 2009)

Esto es lo que diseñé... _No comprendí la necesidad/mejora de agregarle un retardo a la conmutación, si alguien quiere explicarmelo  _

En el pedal propio solo va un interruptor SPDT. No tiene led.

Los leds van en el panel con los controles del pre.

Se usa cable estéreo para conectar el footswitch/pedal. La manera en que esta diseñado permite el uso del switch de mano (ubicado en el panel de controles del pre) unicamente si el pedal esta desconectado, ya que el conmutador es normal cerrado cuando el cable esta desconectado, y le permite alimentacion al integrado mediante el switch de mano.


Cualquier comentario/observación/critica/etc será bien recibido!

Espero que a alguien le sirva!

Saludos![/i]


----------



## marvel (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola! Tengo un problema...

Probé en protoboard el integrado 4066 y no me convenció para el uso que quiero darle, pues al usarlo como circuito abierto, no hacía justamente eso... Con la guitarra conectada a la entrada de uno de los interruptores del integrado, y la salida del mismo conectada al amplificador, noté que, cuando el interruptor estaba abierto, si tocaba fuerte la guitarra (o en su defecto aumentaba mucho la ganancia) podía escucharse lo que tocaba... (es decir, funcionaba como una resistencia alta mas que como un interruptor)...

El problema se solucionaba usando alimentación simétrica (respetando los "maximum absolute ratings" de la alimentación), conectando la correspondiente pata de "control" a Vss (circuito abierto) o a Vdd (circuito cerrado). El tema es que, para usarlo como footswitch no es conveniente, ya que no permite el uso de cable 1/4" común, porque no alcanzan las conexiones, porque el circuito no se cierra dejando la pata de "control" al aire, hay que mandarla a Vss (que en este caso es alimentación negativa, no masa).

Probé con optoacopladores (PC817), son prácticos, muy baratos y funcionan bien. El problema es que, como el "circuito" que cierra es mediante un transistor, el mismo recorta la parte negativa de la señal de audio. (Traté de sumarle una contínua con un operacional para ver si funcionaba, filtrandola posteriormente para mandarla al amplificador, pero como no funcionó bien esto ultimo, me calenté desarmé todo jaja). Si alguien encuentra otra solución simple para esta forma avisen!

Como tengo muchos reles que me sobraron de proyectos en la secundaria, me decidí a usar estos, ya que me simplifican muucho el laburo, y no me representa un gasto económico..


P.D: El circuito que puse arriba no va a funcionar correctamente, habria que corregirlo si alguien quisiera usarlo...


----------

